
Microsoft Word will change your words to be 'gender inclusive' - berbec
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/05/07/microsoft-word-will-change-words-gender-inclusive/
======
Crinus
I wonder if that can also be used to combat stylometry.

(or in a more sinister tone, combat stylometry just good enough for most cases
but not enough for when faced against actors with a lot of processing power)

------
aszantu
Good I only use open office xD

